# Sprachausschnitte verstärken, aber wie?



## Schoko33 (21. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin ein absoluter Audio-Neuling und habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Gespräch aufgenommen, dass mir jetzt als mp3 vorliegt. Einer der beiden Gesprächspartner redet während des gesamten Gespräches so leise, dass er kaum zu verstehen ist.
1. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, seine Stimme zu extrahieren und dann einzeln zu verstärken?
2. Wie kann ich Störungen (Telefonklingeln, vorbeifahrende Autos) im Gespräch entfernen oder dämpfen?

Das einzige Audio-Bearbeitungsprogramm, das ich besitze ist Adobe Audition 1.5. Damit komme ich aber nicht so wirklich weiter. Diese vielen verwirrenden Funktionen sagen mir nicht wirklich was. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße
Schoko33


----------



## FingerSkill (21. September 2006)

Hallo,
also du koenntest das ganze mit nem Noise-Gate + Brickwall Compressor bearbeiten.
Das hat den Effekt das wenn nichts gesagt wird dank dem Noise-Gate auch nichts zu hoeren ist, Brickwall Compresser macht um es kurz zu sagen alles lauter.

Ausserdem koenntest du das ganze mit einem EQ bearbeiten um vielleicht Geraeusche neben dem Gespraech zu daempfen.


----------



## Schoko33 (21. September 2006)

Hi,
danke für deine Antwort. Was ist ein Noise-Gate + Brickwall Compressor?
Das Problem ist ja, dass ich nur bestimmte Elemente (die Stimme des einen Gesprächspartners) verstärken will. Alles andere klingt ja normal (klar und deutlich). Ich dachte, ich kann irgendwie nur diese Elemente filtern und dann lauter machen.

Schöne Grüße
Schoko33


----------



## FingerSkill (21. September 2006)

So, ich schicke dir hier Links:
Noise-Gate, Kompressor (Ein Brickwall-Kompressor ist eigentlich nichts anderes als ein "extremer" Kompressor der das signal im allgemeinen unter verlust der Dynamik lauter macht.)

Ausserdem hab ich leider nur von WaveLab und Cubase + Hardware Ahnung kann dir also für Adobe Audition keine Hilfe geben.

Ich wuerde wenn das Signal sauber ist nur eine zweite Spur erstellen und die Sprecher jeweils auf eine Spur aufteilen und sie gegenseitig angleichen.


----------



## Schoko33 (22. September 2006)

Hi FingerSkill,

danke für die Hinweise. Habe jetzt ein einigermaßen hörbares Ergebnis hingekriegt.

Schönes Wochenende
Schoko33


----------

